# Help Finding Information On Early Girard Perregaux Sea Scout



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

I have been having a time trying to find any information on these early GP Sea Scout models. You can find tons on the Sea Hawk but these are a mystery. They seem to have been the automatic version of the Sea Hawk using an early AS designed bumper movement. About all I can find. Also heard this was GP's attempt to go head to head with the Rolex bubble backs.

Mine was found at an estate sale and was given to the owner before setting of to war in the Pacific aboard a US Navy Destroyer. I feel pretty confident by the condition he treasured this watch too much to wear much as it is in near NOS condition minus the missing lume in the hands. Just in from service, the movement is prestine! Case back is not signed GP, movement is signed under the balance which my watchmaker says he has seen only on early versions of the watch, 1941 and earlier. Would love to find out more info on these Sea Scouts.

Wayne


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

That's a very sweet G-P watch (one of my favourite makers) - but my knowledge of the Sea Scout is nil!


----------



## Event horizon (Mar 17, 2014)

Aah Wayne i see youve joined, this guy has some lovey old pieces in his collection and usually a little diferent from his part of the world. Just love the dial in that sea scout.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

http://mywatchhobby.com/girard-perregaux-1940/

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk&AS_1171


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

trackrat said:


> http://mywatchhobby.com/girard-perregaux-1940/
> 
> http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk&AS_1171


Thank you for the info!!

Wayne


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

Event horizon said:


> Aah Wayne i see youve joined, this guy has some lovey old pieces in his collection and usually a little diferent from his part of the world. Just love the dial in that sea scout.


Thank you mate! Got to keep you guys guessing what might get posted next.

Wayne


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

Will Fly said:


> That's a very sweet G-P watch (one of my favourite makers) - but my knowledge of the Sea Scout is nil!


I am a huge fan of the G-P vintage pieces. Had a chance at a 1965 Tourbillion that was to die for, and so turned out to be the price. Well, the price wasn't so much the issue as the movement was a sight! My watchmaker would have loved to have given me the bill on it it am sure!!

Wayne


----------

